# Intel DG965WH Vs DG965RY ?



## Innovator (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Friends  ,

Let me introduce myself to you all. Am a newbie to this forum. Am an IT Professional from Hyderabad. Now let me wish you all a Happy Diwali & Eid Mubaark (belated).  

Ok, coming to the point, am planning for an upgradation of my system. Following is the Config am planning for :

Intel Core 2 Duo E6300/E6400
Intel DG965WH/DG965RY
1 GB DDR2 533/667 (Single stick)
Seagate/Samsung 160/200 GB (7200 RPM) HDD

I heard a very good review of DG965WH board on newegg.com compared to DG965RY. Looks like WH is not yet released in india (confirmed not in Hyd).  Can any one tell me when is it going to be release and should i wait for this board or continue with RY? Also how good is the RY board? 

Here are the extra things in WH compared to RY:
-> RAID Feature 
-> COMM Port
-> 6 SATA compared to 4 in RY
-> Intel High Def 7.1 (8 Channel) with Dollby compared to 5.1 (6 Channel)

Cost of RY is currently 6.5K to 7.2K in Hyd.

Also it'll be great if you can suggest be a suitable RAM & HDD. From our forum i came to know that 800 MHz speed RAM is too expensive and i dont think its available. 

And coming to HDD, am facing few problems since last 1yr with Seagate & Samsung IDE HDDs, So, please suggest me with brand and what capacity HDD with what RPM speed should I go for?

Also, it'll be great if you can key in the current prices.  

I know these are a bit lengthy Questions, but please help me friends, i not want to repent later on

Looking fwd to hear from you all....................

Thanks & Regards
*Dev*


----------



## Aniruddh (Oct 25, 2006)

1:-If u r not gonna put more ram in the near future then betta get 512*2 for dual channel mode,get {Transcend or Kingston ram DDR2 667Mhz-5.5K approx} not 533Mhz.
2:-u can go for Hitachi,Seagate Sata 2 HDD{200GB arnd 4k}
3:- as far as i kno Intel DG965RY is one of the de cheapest board available in de market for C2D...at the same time this board is a pretty decent performer and easily available in the market,Intel DG965WH will b slightly expensive but wid more feature as u said.u can also check MSI 965 NEO,which will cum arnd 6k.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 25, 2006)

No dual channel for just 1 GB RAM. Keep your slots free for future upgrades.

Don't ever buy Hitachi. It's too overpriced. Stick to Seagate or Western Digital.

Go for the MSI 965. It's better than the Intel D965RY and cheaper too.

Intel Core 2 Duo E6300 Rs. 8,500
Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 Rs. 12,000

MSI 965 Neo Rs. 6,500

Transcend 1 GB DDR667 RAM Rs. 5000 (get 2 GB if it fits in your budget)

Seagate 160GB SATA2 HDD Rs. 2,900
Seagate 200GB SATA2 HDD Rs. 3,800
Seagate 250GB SATA2 HDD Rs. 4,000
Seagate 300GB SATA2 HDD Rs. 4,800


----------



## spyingshadow (Oct 25, 2006)

This topic has been discussed for about 23456 times. I myself hv started two threads for it. Well, I too think the new mobo is unavailable in India but for a few bucks more you can get one imported in NP(delhi). But, ask urself, du really need to connect six SATA HDDs? Regarding the HDD, I say go for Samsung sp2504c as it is a stable performer n at 3500 for 250GB, its a steal. still I haven't reviewed the Seagate 250 Gb but i think it might give u a better buffer memory. do some scouting urself.
and of course, go for 1GB 667mhz ram single stick by Kingston. u will surely need 1GB more afterwards as an upgrade for Vista.(if u plan to use it). Moreover, dual channel mode wont make ur system horrendously fast so just take 1Gb now n keep room for upgrade later!


----------



## Innovator (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks for responding guys.....

Here is the final Quotation which I have decided upon after a personal survey :

Intel DG965RY               -> 6500
Core 2 Duo E6300          -> 9000
Transcend 1x1 GB 667    -> 6000
Seagate 200 GB SATA 1  -> 3500 
Cabinet                        -> 1350

Its coming to 26350/-. Guys, just let me know if these prices are reasonable.

As per your advice am planning for single 1GB 667 which definitely need to upgraded to 2 GB.

Spyingshadow, I couldn't find the exact info i was looking for so had to go for a new thread. And regarding HDD, I had a very bad experience with Samsung HDD so i wud prefer seagate.

Thanks
*Dev*


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 25, 2006)

Prices are fine. The E6300 seems a little overpriced.
Which power supply are you buying? Make sure you get atleast a Powersafe 400W.


----------



## robogeek (Oct 27, 2006)

DG965WH, DG965RY, D945

does these m/b's have onboard graphics


----------



## samrulez (Oct 27, 2006)

D945-gma- 950 
Dg965ry-gma- X3000
Dg965wh-gma-x3000


----------



## robogeek (Oct 28, 2006)

samrulez said:
			
		

> D945-gma- 950
> Dg965ry-gma- X3000
> Dg965wh-gma-x3000



what did this mean


----------



## aquamatrix (Oct 28, 2006)

well these are the onboard graphic on the the mobo, the 945 chipsets got intels gma 950 and 965ry has the x3000 which is quite good in comparison to to 950.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Oct 28, 2006)

I am just going to nehru place for the same, just want to know if dual channel speeds up the comp.

Instead of 1Gb single stick will 2 512 be faster?


----------



## Innovator (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Intel DG965WH Vs DG965RY ? (SATA HDD problems)*

Hi Friends,

Was not in town. Atlast I brought my PC with following Configuration:
Intel 965RY
C2D 1.86GHz E6300
Transcend 1G 533 MHz (Planning to xchange it with 667)
Seagate 200 GB SATA 7200

Initially had problems with RAM Compatibility, but then Transcend worked.

Now the problem am facing is, my BIOS shown all the configurations properly but when i boot my PC with bootable winxp sp2, after loading the setup file the setup says "There are no fixed disks available to the system". I tried booting with a floppy and FDISK also says "No Fixed disks available" ( Not sure if we can use FDISK to partition SATA hdds) . I tested connecting the SATA cable to all the SATA ports and with different SATA cables but everying in vain. 

But when I connected my old Samsung IDE HDD 80 GB to the IDE connector (thank god I have an option of 1 IDE connector in 965RY) i was able to smoothly run the setup.

Friends, please tell me what could be the problem??? I dont want to continue with my IDE but want to use SATA technology and get maximum performance out of my above configuration.

Thanks & Regards
*Dev*


----------



## HEMANTRATURI (Oct 29, 2006)

buddy  check the bios, there's option 4 the hdd u want 2 use.By default pata is enabled, change it to sata. rest is fine.


----------



## Innovator (Oct 29, 2006)

Hey Hemath,

Thanks for the prompt reply. Is it possible for you to tell me exactly which option i need to change in the BIOS to set the SATA as default HDD?


----------



## varkey (Oct 29, 2006)

Maybe your copy of winxp doesnt have the sata drivers.


----------



## HEMANTRATURI (Oct 29, 2006)

enter bios->Advanced > Advanced > Drive Configuration Menu > ATA/IDE Configuration > select Enhanced (or Native) > save & exit setup > install os.
do leme know the progress.
__________
enter bios->Advanced >  Drive Configuration Menu > ATA/IDE Configuration > select Enhanced (or Native) > save & exit setup > install os.
do leme know the progress.
__________
win xp with sp2 supports sata
__________
also enable sata option mention below


----------



## SHREY (Oct 30, 2006)

aquamatrix said:
			
		

> well these are the onboard graphic on the the mobo, the 945 chipsets got intels gma 950 and 965ry has the x3000 which is quite good in comparison to to 950.



hey, can u give some info abt the D946GZ board?
is it good compared to D945 board?
it has Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 3000 (Intel® GMA 3000) onboard graphics subsystem.How's the performance compared to 
GMA X3000?


----------



## robogeek (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi mr.Innovator.. I am too from hyderabad.. I want too purchase cpu on C2D in next week.. can u post the prices at which you bought parts.. and did u purchase from CTC in secunderabad.. plz post in which shop you bought the cpu.. thanks in advance..


----------



## varkey (Oct 30, 2006)

SHREY said:
			
		

> hey, can u give some info abt the D946GZ board?
> is it good compared to D945 board?
> it has Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 3000 (Intel® GMA 3000) onboard graphics subsystem.How's the performance compared to
> GMA X3000?



dont get the 946 chipset based board. get the 965GRY. im from kerala and when i enquired 965g based motherboard is not available anywhere. the dealer said he'll get it from chennai. and the price of the E6300 here is 9500 +tax.
kerala is damn expensive.


----------



## Innovator (Oct 30, 2006)

HEMANTRATURI said:
			
		

> enter bios->Advanced > Advanced > Drive Configuration Menu > ATA/IDE Configuration > select Enhanced (or Native) > save & exit setup > install os.
> do leme know the progress.
> __________
> enter bios->Advanced > Drive Configuration Menu > ATA/IDE Configuration > select Enhanced (or Native) > save & exit setup > install os.
> ...


 
Hurray Freinds !!!   

I was able to resolve the HDD problem, I just Xchanged my Seagate 200 GB 7200.9 SATA I HDD with 7200.10 SATA II HDD and guess what, the XP setup boosted and detected my HDD.

Friends, Thanks for lot for your kind responses and suggestions which made my life easier. Kudoos to all of you  
__________
Friends  ,

One more info needed..... I bot the Zebronics power supply. When I switch on the button of the UPS, there is a power supply which get passed the my CPU because of which the CPU gets switched on for 2 seconds and the gets switched off. Then as usual i switch on the Power button on my CPU to start my system. Just wanted to know if this is abnormal... do i need to get my zebronics SMPS changed with a different. Since my system is up and running smoothly i dont want to make a more changes to it. Please let me know your valuable suggestions on this.

Thanks
*Dev*


----------



## theredcaphero (Nov 3, 2006)

what ever it maybe guys.  In my experience Intel really really S*cks...  In my office we bought both Intel 945G and 965RY based PCs.  Both of them hv issues with drivers not getting installed under Windows server 2003.  We know Win2003 is based on Win2000, so the same driver should work, but it doesn't.
       Compaitbility is the biggest issue.  Guys keep your eyes open b4 buying stuffs. research for drivers b4 buying.  For 945G, Audio drivers doesn't work and for 965RY graphics drivers doesn't work under windows 2003.  Intel web site does not contains any driver support.  We also have PCs with Intel 865 boards
and simply work coool under Win2003.  Intel does not support a 3 year old popular OS.  According to me, there is no point in buying a PC that works only on Windows XP.
       Can anyone tell me is there any way, we can install the WinXP/2000 drivers for Win2003.  Also tell me which is the best board for Pentium 4/D that is totally compatible with Win2003.  Has somebody tested/tweaked boards in this reagard??


----------



## vineeth_pulari (Nov 15, 2006)

theredcaphero said:
			
		

> what ever it maybe guys.  In my experience Intel really really S*cks...  In my office we bought both Intel 945G and 965RY based PCs.  Both of them hv issues with drivers not getting installed under Windows server 2003.  We know Win2003 is based on Win2000, so the same driver should work, but it doesn't.
> Compaitbility is the biggest issue.  Guys keep your eyes open b4 buying stuffs. research for drivers b4 buying.  For 945G, Audio drivers doesn't work and for 965RY graphics drivers doesn't work under windows 2003.  Intel web site does not contains any driver support.  We also have PCs with Intel 865 boards
> and simply work coool under Win2003.  Intel does not support a 3 year old popular OS.  According to me, there is no point in buying a PC that works only on Windows XP.
> Can anyone tell me is there any way, we can install the WinXP/2000 drivers for Win2003.  Also tell me which is the best board for Pentium 4/D that is totally compatible with Win2003.  Has somebody tested/tweaked boards in this reagard??




think about buying a board thats meant for servers


----------



## dilpedilip (Nov 15, 2006)

Do they support add on grphic card


----------

